# Kontakt 6 freeze after loading



## GMT (Jan 23, 2022)

Hi all,

I've done a quick check for this but can't find the exact issue I have, and wondered if anyone could help.

I have Kontakt 6.6.1 in Studio One V3. When I load a new instrument in Kontakt everything seems fine, but once I close Kontakt my screen and all plugins freeze but for 10 - 15 seconds each time. I can't do anything until it unfreezes, which it always does. It only happens with Kontakt - not Play or Spitfire etc - but with every instrument I load. It's frustrating and really interrupts my work.

Any thoughts?


----------



## easyrider (Jan 23, 2022)

GMT said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've done a quick check for this but can't find the exact issue I have, and wondered if anyone could help.
> 
> ...


Are you using quick load?


----------



## GMT (Jan 23, 2022)

Yes, using quick load, but this happens with library instruments too.


----------



## easyrider (Jan 23, 2022)

GMT said:


> Yes, using quick load, but this happens with library instruments too.


Make a backup of your quick load folder.



https://support.native-instruments.com/hc/en-us/articles/115005423809-How-to-Create-a-Backup-of-your-Quick-Load-Catalog-in-KONTAKT



Once done - Delete the contents of the original quick load folder

Relaunch S1 and test Kontakt again.


----------



## GMT (Jan 23, 2022)

GMT said:


> Yes, using quick load, but this happens with library instruments too.


Thanks. I'll give that try.


----------



## GMT (Jan 23, 2022)

Unfortunately, even after a reinstall from Native Access I still have the same problem. Anyone else have any ideas?


----------



## easyrider (Jan 23, 2022)

GMT said:


> Unfortunately, even after a reinstall from Native Access I still have the same problem. Anyone else have any ideas?


Did you remove the files from quick load?


----------



## GMT (Jan 23, 2022)

easyrider said:


> Did you remove the files from quick load?


Haha. No. I did all the back up and then forgot that crucial step. Me am Idiot. Everything is working fine now, so thank you very much for your help. Please have a virtual beer from me. Cheers.


----------



## easyrider (Jan 23, 2022)

GMT said:


> Haha. No. I did all the back up and then forgot that crucial step. Me am Idiot. Everything is working fine now, so thank you very much for your help. Please have a virtual beer from me. Cheers.


Upgrade S1 to v5 BTW….loads of really good improvements and stability and cpu performance enhancements etc.


----------

